# Sichere und legale Quelle für Soundfiles?



## Smartphone (11. Juli 2009)

Hi

für meine iPhone Game-Entwicklung suche ich dringend gute, rechtssichere Quellen für Soundfiles.

- SciFi Geräusche
- Naturgeräusche
- Computergeräusche
- etc.

also keine Musik, sondern Sounds 

Ich kenne nur soundsnap.com und soundrangers.com. Soundsnap ist ziemlich unsicher, keine Belege für die ordnungsgemäße Lizenzierung der Sounds, und jeder kann anonym etwas hochladen. Soundrangers ist super und sicher, da direkte Lizenzierung beim Urheber. Preise sind fair. Hat aber nicht genug Auswahl.

Ich brauche die Sounds uneingeschränkt für meine Softwareentwicklung. Spiele, Tools, für iPhone, Mac und PC. Außerdem für Online-Videos die von jedem frei verteilt werden dürfen. Ich will einfach Sounds lizenzieren und frei nutzen. Was ich natürlich nicht will ist die Sounds direkt vertreiben. Werde sie nicht zum Download anbieten. Die Sounds sind einfach nur das Gewürz zu meinen Produkten.

Leider sieht der Markt für Anbieter ziemlich mau aus. Jedenfalls finde ich per Google immer nur diese schmutzigen Filesharing-Seiten und andere halb-ominöse seltsam anmutende Soundplattformen wo man bei Nutzung mit einem Bein im Gefängnis, und mit dem anderen ganz tief im roten Bereich des Bankkontos ist.

Bitte schreibt doch mal welche seriösen Quellen ihr benutzt! Und wenn ihr einen super Sounddesigner kennt der keinen Ferrari oder Lambo fährt, freue ich mich über einen Tipp. Brauche eigentlich gar nicht dermaßen viele Sounds. Vielleicht 30. Aber eben sehr spezielle (SciFi, HighTech Style).

Thx very much Leute!


----------



## The_Maegges (12. Juli 2009)

Ich würde es an deiner Stelle mal bei Sound Ideas probieren (Siehe http://www.sound-ideas.com/ ).

Sehr gutes Material und du kannst damit anstellen, was du willst. Und zwar für alle Projekte.
Klar, das Zeug ist nicht gerade das billigste, aber die Qualität spricht IMHO für sich und du kannst die Sounds so oft verwenden, wie du lustig bist.


----------



## sight011 (12. Juli 2009)

Smartphone schau mal in diesen Thread 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/audio...tware/333076-suche-sounds-und-geraeusche.html


----------



## chmee (12. Juli 2009)

Auch in der VideoFAQ ist eine Liste von Sound-Footage-Seiten.

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. Juli 2009)

Schau dich hier mal um, z.B. die X-FX.
Soundbeispiel der FX-Rerihe gibts beim FX Pac.
http://www.bestservice.de/group.asp/de/special_fx/818004a79p238p79p63

Viel Spaß
Martin


----------

